# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tekste te ndryshme kengesh shqiptare!

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Une jam nje i apasionuar i muzikes se lehte shqiptare, dhe ne vecanti i kengeve te viteve '70- '80. Me kete teme do tu beja thirrje te gjithe atyre qe kane nostalgji per ata tinguj te paharrueshem qe ti postojne ketu lirikat e atyre kengeve te kasaj periudhe vitesh, kenge te cilat nuk do te shlyhen nga kujtesa e atij brezi qe diti ta vleresoje muziken e lehte shqiptare te asaj periudhe, bukurine, brishtesine dhe spontanitetin e vargut dhe melodise se saj, pavaresisht nga presionet e ndryshme politike dhe ideologjike qe u ushtruan ne ate periudhe kohore ne te cilen keto kenge u kompozuan, shkruan dhe kenduan.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Zgjodha njerine.* _(kengetarin s'e mbaj mend)_ 


Kur isha vajz' e re
gjithmone enderroja
per djalin tim 
sesi do t'ishte,
E doja t'ishte
nje djal' i qeshur
dhe syt' bojeqielli 
t'i kishte.

E doja djalin
te ish i bukur,
me floke te zeza
djalin e doja,
Sa shum' portrete
perbrenda fshihja 
dhe sa te tjera
une ndertoja.

Erdhi nje dite 
dhe djalin e zgjodha...:
cudi vertet sa cudi!
Dhe s'kish as emrin 
qe une e doja,
dhe s'kishte flokun e zi.
Dhe s'kish as emrin 
qe une e doja,
dhe s'kishte flokun e zi.

(refreni)
Tani me vjen te qesh
me veten time
kur sjell nder mendje
endrrat, rinine.
Harrova floket,
syte edhe emrin
e mbi te gjitha
zgjodha njerine!

----------


## shigjeta

*Pellazgu -  Në moshën e dashurisë (Irma Libohova)*


Moshë për dashuri 
S'kishim atëhere 
Se unë e ti ishim dy fëmijë
Të lumturuar, 
si askush mbi dhe.
Atë çast mbi ne
një zog fluturoi
-Do ta kap- më the
në dorën tënde t'i bëj unë fole.
Ti, për mua, e di, e di, e di
natën vonë, yjet që nga larg
zbrisnje ti mbi tokë

******
As fëmijë e as të rritur s'ishim ne
Ndaj s'e dinim, jo
Ç'ish kjo ndjenjë 
që herë na lidhte herë na ndante
Si një lojë ajo

*****
Jo nuk e di, kjo moshë
por një ditë tek ne
afrohet mosha e rinisë
çdo fjalë e jona vjen e bëhet poezi
vjen një ditë si pa kuptuar
unë e ti të dashuruar
Pa ty botën s'e kuptoj
Je det i thellë pa fund,
pa fund, o dashuri 

******
Jo jo s'e di
S'e di se si
afrohet mosha e rinisë
çdo fjalë e jona bëhet
këngë e poezi
Vjen një ditë si pa kuptuar
unë dhe ti të dashuruar
Pa ty botën s'e kuptoj
Je det i thellë pa pund
pa fund je ti

***
Ty s'të ndaj nga vetja o (e)i dashur
Pranë të kam gjithmonë
S'e kuptoj kur jemi të dy larg 
Kush nga ne ngurron

*****

Jo nuk e di
kjo moshë........


Jo jo s'e di , s'e di se si

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Cel Si Gonxhe Dashuria.(Nertila Koka, Gezim Cela)*  


Erdha tek ty, 
me drite ne sy. 
Asnje fjal' s'fola une, 
zemrat thane aq shume. 
Zambake te bardhe, 
celi per ne, 
kjo dashuri, 
e re. 

Jo s'e harroj, 
me mall kujtoj; 
lulja thosh: Lulezoj, 
zemra thosh: Dashuroj. 
Sa deti i gjere, 
kendoj, 
nje jete te tere 
s'pushoj. 

_(refreni)_ 
Neper shigjet ku cel jeta, shok i dashur ty te gjeta, 
une ty, 
une ty. 
Moj rini, rini me nure, ku hedh hapin celin lule, 
c'bukuri, 
c'bukuri, 
Ne krahe na mori jeta plot lumturi, 
dhe u lind motiv i ri; 
vrapon tek une, 
une fluturoj te ty, 
fluturooooooj... 
Shtigjeve ku rend rinia cel si gonxhe dashuri e re!

----------


## shigjeta

***Dashurin e pare kush nuk e kujtoi?
Dhimbjen qe la pas kush nuk e kendoi..? ..e kendoi .. e kendoi*** 

Ku shkuan fjalet qe mi thoje me aq zjarr?
Ku shkuan lulet qe mi sillje plot me vese?
Ku fluturoi dashuria jon' e pare? 
Ku shkoj motivi qe me zgjonte cdo mengjes? 

Nje kenge e veteme jo nuk eshte rinia 
E vec nje dhimbje kam, e do ta them 
Se nje prej keng've eshte dhe dashuria 
E kenga ka nje strof', por ka dhe nje refren...

(refreni 2 here) 
Jo nuk e besoj se kam te leht qe ta mohoj
Por dashurin' e pare jo nuk e harroj
Mos me thuaj sme kujton
asnjeri sdo ta besoj 
Diku ne endrra do vi e te takoje.

----------


## Tironcja---

Adelina Ismail

"Most important part of dance is music" 

Ndezi dritat kjo natë, 
muzika filloi, 
si të të ftoj, më thuaj, 
bashkë ne të vallëzojmë? 

Pse i ndrojtur qëndron 
dhe fsheh sytë e tu? 
Ti nuk guxon i pari, 
ndaj afrohem unë. 

(refreni) 
Jo, jo, mos mendo, 
se unë e jotja jam, 
vërtet më thonë çapkëne, 
zemrën nuk e fal. 
(x 2) 

Më pëlqen të vallëzoj, 
e kam shpirtin porsi zjarr, 
ti me jep një buzëqeshje, 
sa për mijëra fjalë. 

Ja, ti ngrihesh në çast, 
pranë vetes më afron, 
dhe e ndiej frymëmarrjen tënde 
ti më nuk nguron. 

(refreni) 

Shuhen dritat ngadalë, 
muzika po mbaron, 
por ti kërkon prej meje, 
bashkë ne të qëndrojmë. 

Para meje ndalojnë, 
si fshehtaz sytë e ty, 
ti guxon i pari, 
por largohem unë.

----------


## Tironcja---

Të flisja gjuhët e gjithë botës 
e të mos ndjeja dashurinë 
do isha si një gur i heshtur 
këmbanë harruar në vetmi. 

Të gjithë pasurinë e ndaja 
të mos shihja varfëri 
të digjej trupin do ta falja 
e le të bëhej hi. 

Së ëndrrat edhe shpresat 
pa dashurinë janë thjesht një iluzion 
ndaj dua o njeri, t'i fal pak dashuri 
pa të çfarë është kjo botë, a e kupton? 

(refreni) 
Se loti që pikon, një zemër lëndon 
i vogël na duket, i madh sa një glob 
o botë e di se ç'të mundon 
se ka njerëz sot dhe duan vetëm lot 
s'njohin dashurinë, s'njohin mirësinë. 
----------- 

Të flisja gjuhët e gjithë botës 
e të mos ndjeja dashurinë 
do isha si një gur i heshtur 
këmbanë harruar në vetmi. 

Të gjithë pasurinë e ndaja 
të mos shihja varfëri 
të digjej trupin do ta falja 
e le të bëhej hi. 

(Refreni) 

Dashuria, ëndrra, shpresa 
kë të zgjidhja nga të tria 
dhe një natë lotin pyeta 
mu përgjigj... Dashuria

----------


## Tironcja---

Erdha sërish i përmalluar 
Me pika loti nëpër sy 
Në këtë skenë ku kam kënduar 
Vetëm për ju 

Këndo dhe ti rini me zërin tim 
Këndo me zërin tënd për dashurinë 
Më jep rininë ti, dashurinë 
Ritmin plot magji në këngën time 

Një këngë na meti pa mbaruar 
Na mbeti pezull një dëshirë 
Një dashuri pa dashuruar 
S'u dha një lamtumirë 

Ku janë ato që dashuruan 
Në mes lëndinave në mal 
Ku janë vajzat djemtë ku shkuan 
Me vjen të qaj... 

(refreni) 
Njerëzit që dëfrehen, yjet që shkëlqejnë 
sonte dua ti shoh 
Dhe në gëzime fëmijët dehur dashurie - o 

Ju na falët zemrën, ne ju falëm këngën 
Tinguj që s'kanë mbarim 
Në këngën time këtë mbrëmje 
Jeni ju me plot rini 
---------------- 

Dhe ju kënduat bashkë me mua 
Në zërin tim plot dashuri 
Sa jetën time unë ju dua 
Ndaj erdha përsëri 

Dhe bashkë me ju kënduam 
Dhe gjetëm vehten në çdo varg 
Në krahë ëndrrash fluturuam 
Shkuam larg... 

(Refreni) 

E doni dashurinë? - Po! 
E Shqipërinë? - Po! 
E doni shpirtin tonë? -Po! 
Ritmin tonë? - Po! 

Të këndojmë të gjithë së bashku 

Ju na falët zemrën, ne ju falëm këngën 
Tinguj që s'kanë mbarim 
Në këngën time këtë mbrëmje 
Jeni ju me plot rini

----------


## Tironcja---

Në një tavernë të vjetër 
Me ty unë po vallzoj 
Mes ritmit edhe zhurmës 
Një tjetër po mendoj 

Hopa hopla ti me mua 
E unë me ty lodroj 
Më pyete a të dua 
Dhe unë them " Të dashuroj " 

(refreni) 
Dhe rrekem ta mësoj 
Mësoje edhe ti 
Atë që quhet lojë 
Dhe ka emrin dashuri 

Dhë rrekem ta kuptoj 
Kuptoje edhe ti 
Si ta fitojmë këtë lojë 
Me emrin dashuri 
-------------- 

Nëpër ritmin tim të vjetër 
Me mua po vallzon 
Harroj plagën e vjetër 
Dhe ti tënden e harron 

Ti po puthesh sot me mua 
E unë të përqafoj 
Po ndjej sërisht të dua 
E ti më dashuron 

(refreni) 


Jeta është një lodër 
Ku luajmë si fëmijë 
Herë fitova unë 
E herë fitove ti 

Ah kjo jeta gënjeshtare 
S'dimë pse e pranojmë 
Kur humbasim qajmë 
E qeshim kur fitojmë 

(refreni)

----------


## Tironcja---

Si shpirti s'mund të flerë 
Ç'po ndoth kështu me mua 
-jo se kuptoj 
Gënjemë ndonjëherë 
Por thuaj që të dua 
-dhe ta besoj 

Si ty dhe un po vuaj 
Dhe zemra e trazuar 
-jo smund të fle 
Por edhe ti më thuaj 
Si ty skam dashuruar 
-jo asnjëherë 

Nuk e dimë se çdo të gjejmë 
Nuk e dimë se ç'të kërkojmë 
Nuk e dimë se kë urrejmë 
Nuk e dimë kë dashurojmë 

Un të pres të vish moj zemër 
Ti pret unë të vij 
Ndaj akoma s'ka një emër 
Jona dashuri 

(refreni) 
Jeta është e shkurtër shumë 
Ndaj mos u mendo 
Eja fluturo tek une 
Dhe më dashuro 

Dashurinë si dhuratë 
Nuk ta fal askush 
Puthjen ti rrëmbeje 
Nga dy buzët prush 
----------------- 

Ato që pranë i kemi si shohim si kuptojmë 
Ato që nuk i kemi, ato i dashurojmë 
Se shpirti i njeriut është shumë i ngatërruar 
Kur duket se afrohet, më shumë është larguar 
Se shpirti i njeriut i tëri është mister 
Se tjetër dashuron dhe vetë një tjetër merr 
Dashurinë si dhuratë nuk ta fal askush 
Puthjen ti rrëmbeje nga dy buzët prush 

Nuk e dimë se çdo të gjejmë 
Nuk e dimë se ç'të kërkojmë 
Nuk e dimë se kë urrejmë 
Nuk e dimë

----------


## Tironcja---

Dua të më duash 
Dua të mos luash 
Një refren i humbur 
Që mes njerëzve e kërkoj 
Beso e mos beso 
Me gjysmën e vetvetes 
Na shkoi jeta hmmm 

Dhe thërras e heshtur 
Mban një frymë të mekur 
E s'kam një flokë të prekur 
S'kam një dorë që ta shtrëngoj 
Të rrosh a të mos rrosh 
Te kjo dilemë e vjetër 
Nisi jeta... hmmm 

(refreni) 
E sa kam dëshirë të pres 
Kur ke se kë të presësh 
Ke një ëndërr ke një shpresë 
-ke nje shpresë 

E dua të pres dikë të vij 
Në derë pa trokitur 
Të mos mbetet asnjeri 
-mos mbetet asnjeri 

Ti eja një mik të më trokas 
Të trembi heshtjen time 
Vetëm s'dua ta humbas 
-s'dua ta humbas 

E dua një dorë që ta shtrëngoj 
Ta mbaj në dorën time 
Dhe të them se po jetoj

----------


## Tironcja---

O bukuri pushtoje botën 

Si të të quaj, o bukuri e gruas ti 
Je djall a ëngjëll ti, unë nuk e di 

Si ta gjej kush më je ti 
Ëngjëll djall apo njeri 
Në botën e erës, ti zjarr i jetës 

Kush jam jo jo mos pyet për mua 
Jam jeta vetë me emrin grua 
-se jam dashuria 
Jam bukuria, që ndrit ndër ju 

O mos u trëmb nga ç'ke dëgjuar 
Jo Trojën unë se kam rrënuar 
-ja dritës i falet 
Prej saj ringjallem e jetës jetë i fal 

Çfarë të jetë s'po e di 
Ëngjëll djall apo njeri 
Kur më qesh kur më flet 
Syri yt sa nuk më vret 

Sa të dua dhe më trëmb 
Sa të shof zemra më dhëmb 
Guxoj, këndoj 
Je ëngjëll a djall, të adhuroj 

(refreni) 
Se tek çdo nënë jeton një grua 
Kurorë hyjnore, mirësi 
Dhe jeta ndan si ty dhe mua 
Jo mos harro o njeri 

O bukuri pushtoje botën 
Sa shumë në jetë na ke munguar 
Një shekull vjen ti hapja portën 
T'i themi bashkë mirësevjen. 
---------------- 

Ti ëngjëll s'je as perëndi 
As djall nuk jam por jam njeri 
-jam bukuria 
Lind dashuria e shpirti jam 

Ma thuaj emrin mos u druaj 
Si ëndërr je pa ëndërruar 
Se jam nënë e grua 
Fal dashuri e prap e prap... 

Sa të dua dhe më trëmb 
Sa të shoh zemra më dhëmb 
Guxoj, këndoj 
Je ëngjëll a djall, të adhuroj 

Në shekuj unë të kam kënduar 
Në çfarë tipari e ke dhuruar 
Por ti bën mrekulli mbi mrekulli 
Kur lind një njeri 

(Refreni)

----------


## krispi

O tironce, 
meqe i paske tekstet e kengeve te festivalit te fundit, a mund te postosh edhe kengen e Mariza Ikonomit?
Per mua ishte kenga me e bukur

Krispi

----------


## shigjeta

*PUTHJA E PARE*
_Kenduar nga Morena Reka 
dhe grupi Arting .Festivali 91_ 

Ate kujtohet ajo mbremje? 
Ish nate e qete me yje plot edhe me hene 
Vetem pa fjale rrinim ne prane njeri-tjetrit 
Kur kishim shume per te thene

A mund te heshte nje zemer valle kur dashuron ? 
Edhe kur heshte ajo ze flet me ate qe don 
Me te cdo cast ajo befas bisedon
Per dashurin nis enderron

Ref
Se heshtja vet ka gjuhen e saj qe flet 
Dhe zemera vet ka zen e saj kur ndjen 
Nuk folem jo , te dua ne nuk thame
Qenka e zjarrte puthja e pare 
puthja e pare


*PESHA E FATIT*
_Festivali 92 Kenduar nga 
A.Gjoka M.NallbanI V.Tahiraj_

O shpirti im
Mos bjer ne deshperim
S u mbyten endrrat tona
Ne detin e trazuar 
Ne ket mjerim pa fund

Mos me kerko 
Le te ikim larg 
Te bejme pakez drite 
Ne kete erresire te gjate

O nene jam larg
Per ty me djeg nje mall
I varfer jam ndonese para une kam 
Por sjam prane teje

E ndjej se gjumi me eshte vrare
Ne endrra shoh une syte e tu
Dhe ndjej une dhimbje

Fli o shpirti I mamit 
E di pse sonte qan
Ke lodra, cokollata
Por babin se ke prane

Mbylli syckat zemer
Kujto ti syte e tij 
Ne enderr puthe 
Ne mengjes te vij ai

Ej ti qe mban trishtim
Jo, jo mos prit lufto
Bej drite si nje Naim
Dhe jeto

Per here te pare 
Pane drite syte tane
Ku cdo gure I rrugices sime
Dhimbje mban

Per here te pare
Pane drite syte tane
Ku dashuria
Ka te bukurat fjale


*NDAJ TI MOS DYSHO*
_Kur vjen pranvera 92 .Kenduar nga 
David Tukiqi dhe Geraldina Selimllari_

-        Ti vete me ke thene
Se ngjyren e syve ta jep zemera
-        Po vertet 
-        Dhe sot une do te doja 
Me sy te kalter te kthjellet si te njoha
-        Perse si I kam tani 
-        Te zymte ne gri si vjeshta me shi
-        Dhe ti me rri I heshtur
Si ajo pema e vetemuar ne dimer 
-        Ashtu te ngjaj
-        Ku bredh shikimi yt
Ndoshta mendon ti , enderron ti dike tjeter 
-        Perse ky dyshim perse 
-        Se prane me ke por me mua nuk je

Ref 
Valle zjarri I pare tu shua
Jo ma djeg shpirtin mua 
Jo pa ty fshihet ndjenja
Nuk e ka bukurin pranvera 

-        Ti vete me ke thene
Se dashuria vjen nje here dhe nuk iken 
-        Me beso 
-        Nje nate ti me flisje 
Se ti pa mua je si zogu pa folene
-        Nga ty une nuk do shtegtoj
-        Dhe une pa ty nuk di ekzistoj 
-        Si flladi I pranveres 
Ne dite te nxjehta , perveluse je per mua 
-        Tek ty besoj 
-        Si rrezja e diellit je
Ne dite te ftohta me akull ne dimer 
-        Dhe une ashtu te ndiej
-        Si burim ti je ku njom buzet perher

Ref
Valle zjarr I pare tu shua
Jo ma djeg shpirtin mua 
Jo pa ty fshihet ndjenja
Nuk e ka bukurin pranvera 
Ne jetojme vite dashurie
Dhe kalojme caste ftohtesie 
Jo pa tre stinet e tjera 
Nuk e ka bukurin pranvera 
Ndaj ti mos dysho


*TE PRANOJ SI JE*
_Festivali 96. R. Makashi,
 A. Gjoka, E. Deda_

Ti mos u shqetso kur vjen ne shtrat 
Pse me blen me te shtrenjtin deodorant 
Mua me josh parfumi trupit tend 
Ta fali ty natyra ndaj ti me cmend

E sado te jete dielli I forte
Ti syze mos mbaj kur me takon
Dua te shoh perlotesh ti vertet 
Kur pergjerohesh se sa me do

Shpesh kur je me mua ne lokal 
Pasqyren nxjerr dhe ben tualet
Valle a ste mjaftojne keta syte e mi
Per te pare a je simpatike vertet 

Ref
O sy njerzor qe boten e shikoni ne cdo cast 
Ju pasqyre e shpirtit jeni kaltersi e re
E nese ndizet edhe digjet flake e zjarr 
Jo jo fasada nuk ka rendesi per ne 

Dashuri si ajri je 
Une pa ty s  mund te jetoj

----------


## shigjeta

Sot ke datlindjen bija ime 
Por une jam larg e nuk vij dot 
Ne cast me celin plot urime 
Cte them me pare ne telefone 

Kujtoj me mall diten kur linde
Castin kur vura emrin tend 
Kur te quajta Saranda 
Si ty I bukur eshte ky vend 
Sa ky qytet te rrosh ti Sara
Floket sa deti Jon

Tani qe flas me ty o babi 
Ne duar mbaj fotografin
Bashke me ne eshte edhe mami 
Me puth ajo me puth dhe ti

Zerin degjoj ne telefon
Sesi me duket nuk e di
Prap me puth me perqafon
Tamam si ketu ne fotografi
Kur ta mbyllesh telefonin 
Une do tdegjoj perseri 

Ref 
A mund ta shuajn diellin e zjarrt
A mund ta shterin nje oqean
Ashtu nuk treten ndjenjat e tyre 
Le jene sado large (dy here )

Tani qe flas me ty o babi 
Ne duar mbaj fotografin
Bashke me ne eshte edhe mami 
Me puth ajo me puth dhe ti

Nje dite do kthehem perseri 
Dhe bashke do jemi ne te tre 
Do te bejm fotografi 
Me ngjyra malli do te jete 
Nje premtin do thone syt
Ndarje me asnje here 

Ref

----------


## Fiori

Shigjeta as nuk mund ta marresh me mend sa me ke prekur me kete kengen e fundit qe ke vene. E vura ta degjoja dhe po e kendoja ne te njejten kohe - ka shume kuptim per mua si kenge, ndoshta e kuptoj me mire se cdo njeri tjeter. 

Dëgjoni "Telefonatë zemrash" 

Faleminderit sinqerisht!

----------


## Tironcja---

Burrel! 
I lidhur jam tek burgu i vjetër 
Me zemër plagë me mall të madh 
Shoh dy gisht qiell, s'kam dy gisht letër 
Mendimin tim e bëra zarf 

I lidhur, nënë, tek burgu i vjetër 
Me zemër plagë me mall të madh 
Shoh dy gisht qiell, s'kam dy gisht letër 
Lirinë e kam kaq pranë dhe larg 

Në terr të natës kërkoj lirinë 
I vetëm jam pa asnjë shok 
Muret mermer, ngado zinxhirë 
Prangat përplas nën ritmin rock 

refren 
Sa pranë dhe larg qënka liria 
Nën ritmin rock unë protestoj 
I lidhur nënë më shkoi rinia 
Harrova veten sot nën ritmin rock 


Eshtë rocku ynë i revoltuar 
Sa pak liri sa shumë gardianë 
Nën të ritmin rock jam i harruar 
Lirinë e kam kaq larg dhe pranë 

Në terr të natës kërkoj lirinë 
I vetëm jam pa asnjë shok 
Muret mermer, ngado zinxhirë 
Prangat përplas nën ritmin rock

----------


## Tironcja---

Befas unë të pyeta 
Tek të sodisja ty me ëndje 
"Si i thonë të dua 
Në gjuhën e nënës tënde" 

Fare mirë e dije 
Por nga unë e prisje 
Sagapo të thashë, të dua 
Fjalë dashurie 

refreni 
Sagapo, të dua 
Sagapo, të dua 
Të dua sagapo 
Zemra pranë të do 


2 herë-- 
Jo jo 
Jo nuk ka rëndësi ku do jetojmë 
Si në Dropull a në veri 
Bashkë do jemi unë dhe ti 

refreni

----------


## Tironcja---

Për një sy e për një zemër 
Më shkon jeta si në ëndërr 
Kur në rrugë ju më shikoni 
Me ngadalë se mos më zgjoni 

Mos i fol zemrës qe digjet 
Se ajo jo nuk të përgjigjet 
Syri i zi i dashuruar 
Është aty por i verbuar 

Gjumë o gjumë i arratisur 
Ku ke shkuar ku je nisur 
Ku je tretur je mërguar 
Ç'të kanë bërë pse je larguar 

O ju djema mos më flisni 
O ju djema mos më ngisni 
Ju të gjithë më doni mua 
Por unë nji vëç njërin dua 

Jam një vajzë lozonjare 
Djemtë i tërbova fare 
Kush më puth buzën e sytë 
Ka të gjitha pasuritë 

E pse puthe syn e ndritur 
Sa ke zjarr te krahërori 
Jeta shkon e vjen papritur 
Si një dritë meteori 

Kush ka puthur buzët e njoma 
Kush është djegur përvëluar 
Rron e do të rrojë akoma 
Si një mbret i mbretëruar 
Jam lozonjare--- 


Aaaa lozonjare jam 
Aaaa shoqe jo nuk kam 

Jam një vajzë lozonjare 
Djemtë i tërbova fare 
FARE!

----------


## Tironcja---

Mbizotronte nje qetësi 
Në këtë natë gjithçka pushonte 
Kisha shume nevojë për të 
E në ato çaste më mungonte 

Në këto rrugët pa njeri 
Ku asgjë nuk egzistonte 
Mu kujtua ajo vajzë 
Zëri i saj kur me thonte: 
"Të dua shumë 
Mos më lër vetem 
Kam shumë frikë të rri pa ty 
Është botë e egër" 

Dhe pastaj më përqafonte 
Dhe pas vetes më pushtonte 
E ndjeja doren e saj 
Gjithë trupin më përshkronte 
Dhe një botë tjetër na priste me pas 
I kam nder mend 
Lotët e saj 
Dashuronte si e cmendur---si e marrë 

Nuk mundem ta imagjinoj 
Se ty të kam humbur vërtet 
Dikur unë luaja me ndjenjen e saj 
E sonte vuaj vete 
Më duket se asnjeherë 
S'do dashuroj më kaq fort 
E janë kujtimet që më shkatërrojnë 

Nuk mundem ta imagjinoj 
Se ty të kam humbur vërtetë 
Dikur une luaja me ndjenjen e saj 
Tani e vuaj vetë... 
Tani e vuaj vete!

----------

